# Q-Rich and his quest for 50 Points



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Halftime and Quentin Richardson has 23 Points, and is 6-9 shooting 3-pointers!

Place your bets, how many points will Q-Rich score total, and how many 3-point FG's will he make? Can he break the record and make 13?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

35 points and 8 threes.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I say he ends up with 31 and shoots 2-7 from behind the arc in the second half.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

All I have to say is...It's about time!

36.2% shooting from the floor and 27.5% from behind the arc coming into the game. So far, he's been one of the worst signings in the NBA. 

Oh, and he'll finish with 34 points in the game.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

46 points and 10 threes.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

He'll finish with 25 points. That's just the way Q is.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Is Quentin on the bench to start the 3rd quarter?


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Update, Q-Rich just hit another 3

7-10 beyond the arc and 26 points


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> All I have to say is...It's about time!
> 
> 36.2% shooting from the floor and 27.5% from behind the arc coming into the game. So far, he's been one of the worst signings in the NBA.
> ...


There is more to the game than shooting..


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

8


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Ok, so I was wrong.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Update

Q-Rich with 35 Points

8 three pointers!!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Yeah, Quentin. :jam:

I want to see 13 threes way more than I want to see 50 or 60.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

This is almost tempting me to pick him up in fantasy, but his FG% would hurt too much.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Yeah, Quentin. :jam:
> 
> I want to see 13 threes way more than I want to see 50 or 60.


Me too


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>LuckyAC</b>!
> This is almost tempting me to pick him up in fantasy, but his FG% would hurt too much.


Uh... he's a great pickup. If he's actually still in your waiver wire, you'd better pick him up or someone else will, and soon.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Update

End of 3rd Quarter

Q-Rich has 37 Points

8 Three Pointers

Will he reach 50?? Will he make 13 threes?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

99 points after 3 quarters against what was the best defensive team up to now at least.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Update
> 
> End of 3rd Quarter
> ...


If they let him go for it he can.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> 99 points after 3 quarters against what was the best defensive team up to now at least.


The Blazers are hardly the best defensive team in the league. Holding a crappy Nets team w/o Jason Kidd to 60 some points doesn't signify good defense. The Nets were already a crappy offensive team WITH Kidd and Martin, without both, they are even worse.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> 
> 
> If they let him go for it he can.


Yeah, I'm a little worried they might just bench him and play the "deep down the bench" players since it's basically a blowout


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Fourth quarter prediction for Richardson:

8 points (3-6 FG), (2-4 3PT)

Finishes with 45 points and 10 threes. 

My name is Rawse, and this is my vision.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> 
> The Blazers are hardly the best defensive team in the league.


Well #2 in points allowed.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Fourth quarter prediction for Richardson:
> 
> 8 points (3-6 FG), (2-4 3PT)
> ...


Let's hope you're right


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Fourth quarter prediction for Richardson:
> 
> 8 points (3-6 FG), (2-4 3PT)
> ...


About what I was thinking for numbers, unless they start playin the scrubs. Anyways, props to Nash, 11 assists, 2 turnovers through 3 quarters and it's gonna get overlooked.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

It's a blowout and their letting these scrubs like Amare Stoudamire and Shawn marion play! What an Outrage!

Get Q-Rich in there!!! :upset:


----------



## XYRYX (Jul 29, 2002)

btw, Peja ist actually 6-9 from downtown going for 27... Some streaky shooters out there tonite.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

New prediction:

0 points on 0-0 shooting.

My name is Rawse, and this is my vision.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Q SIGHTING!!!!!!!


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> New prediction:
> 
> 0 points on 0-0 shooting.
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kuskid</b>!
> 
> About what I was thinking for numbers, unless they start playin the scrubs. Anyways, props to Nash, 11 assists, 2 turnovers through 3 quarters and it's gonna get overlooked.


Just another day at the office for Nash, really. He's been doing it all season long so far.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Peja went pretty crazy tonight as well, 6-9 in 33 minutes. 

Sacramento vs Phoenix rivalry is going to heat up towards the end of the season, both teams are going to be great in the regular season with their style of play.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Q takes a 3-Pointer!!!.....and Misses


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Poo, they took Q out

well official 4th quarter stats for Q

0-1 FG

Sorry Rawse, not this time


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Had the Suns shot the 3s just half as good against minnesota they would have blown them out. (They were 2-18 or so).

Actually had we just played Hunter as much as today and instead of Voskuhl.

Whoever said Hunter was worthless... The guy has played very well everytime he was in almost.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

Portland shooting a scorching 0-8 from behind the arc.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> Portland shooting a scorching 0-8 from behind the arc.


0-9 :dead:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 35 points and 8 threes.


Almost ...


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> Almost ...


You Win :king:


----------



## TonyMontana_83 (Dec 4, 2004)

LOL @ Rawse's predictions. Q-Rich should not have been taken out in the 1st place. Then he was put back in and all his fire was gone. Hmm, still an amazing game for him though.


----------

